# Old Church Near Leicester



## Mr Sam (Jan 2, 2008)

dont ask me where it is or what its called we followed someone else into deepest suburbia and it was in some hospital grounds, well entruely secured







nothing spectacular so understand if it gets binned


----------



## Kezza (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: Old Church ear Leicester*

Its in Enderby. Good place. Going to get the keys hopefully to get in!  

Also going to haggle security of Brockington school to let me in and take some snaps! 

Was me you followed by the way!


----------



## prestwick pioneer (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: Old Church ear Leicester*

Hi, hope it doesnt get binned, looks cool. Did you get inside? We used to go to an old church in an old (abandoned?) village in Scotland about 10-15 years ago. It seemed weird that a church could be abandoned like that. There was a viaduct out the back too. I have some pics but they are on prints. Near Leicester you say? Hmmmmm


----------



## Goldie87 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: Old Church ear Leicester*

Its the chapel of Carlton Hayes Asylum mate.
Looks a bit bare but would be good to get in there


----------



## Mr Sam (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: Old Church ear Leicester*



Kezza said:


> Was me you followed by the way!



ahh when we parted i ended up going round in circles for about 10 mins trying to find the way out

and Goldie did your interior pic turn out?


----------



## Goldie87 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: Old Church ear Leicester*

Yeah its just inside a doorway and you cant see much of the main chapel...


----------



## Kezza (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: Old Church ear Leicester*



prestwick pioneer said:


> Hi, hope it doesnt get binned, looks cool. Did you get inside? We used to go to an old church in an old (abandoned?) village in Scotland about 10-15 years ago. It seemed weird that a church could be abandoned like that. There was a viaduct out the back too. I have some pics but they are on prints. Near Leicester you say? Hmmmmm




I should hopefully be getting the keys to get in! (mum works at the new mental home!) Fingers crossed i could have some pics up soon! 

Sam,, you should have got Goldie to text me to show you the way out! lol. I would have took you back to where you knew!


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: Old Church ear Leicester*

Ooh, like the look of this...look forward to seeing some more photos, guys and gal. 



prestwick pioneer said:


> I have some pics but they are on prints.



Have you got a scanner? I only use 35mm so have to scan all my pics in (bit of a pain, actually!). Would love to see your photos if you can post them.

Cheers


----------



## prestwick pioneer (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: Old Church ear Leicester*

Im so primitive, I dont have a pc set up i my house but i do have a scanner!!???. I got other pics from long ago too.


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: Old Church ear Leicester*



prestwick pioneer said:


> I dont have a pc set up i my house but i do have a scanner!!???.



 Nice one!


----------



## Mr Sam (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: Old Church ear Leicester*



Kezza said:


> I should hopefully be getting the keys to get in!



the main door was welded wasnt it?


----------



## Mr Sam (Jan 4, 2008)

didnt see that, too busy waiting for long exposures to finish


----------

